# 'Poo with Attitude



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello all! I thought it was high time I posted some updated pictures of Sophie. She is now a little over 17weeks old. The pictures are a mixture of 16 week old Sophie and 17 week old Sophie. 

How can I describe her personality now? Oh my goodness. I do not have enough words. She is seriously the most cute, and best little puppy in the world. We absolutely adore her. In the morning she waits for us to get up and then goes out promptly. She then comes and puts her paws on my leg (i shouldn't encourage this as I understand it is disrespectful behavior in doggy world) and waits to be picked up. The she lays her head on my shoulder while I pet her, hug her, and tell her I love her. She is definitely my baby. She has mastered a ton of tricks, and is on the brink of being completely potty trained. Today she had one accident, but yesterday she did not have any at all. We are very proud of her. 

She does have a little bit of a stinker side however. She likes to steal stockings and undies. Grrrrr. She is better about staying out of the garbage, or we just keep doors closed. 

Here are some pictures of her playing at the beach and posing after her first haircut! The one pose with my brother is supposed to be from The Lion King.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a gorgeous girl. It sounds like she is doing fantastic. Good work!


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

*more pictures*

Here are some more pictures! You can never have enough.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's definitely a cutiepoo. She sounds great


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

little sweetheart.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

She's beautiful. I love the paddling photos, it looks like she was having a fantastic time. What a happy little 'poo she is.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She is gorgeous


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a beauuuutiful little girl!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a pretty puppy!
I love her exclamation mark tail and her apricot ears 
Her character sounds excellent too, lucky you.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

She is mega-cuteness incarnate


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone  we think she is pretty much perfect


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

She just got some new sweaters as it is getting cold. Sorry for sharing yet more pictures of her. I am a little obsessed.  Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Please do not apologize! We adore pics, especially ones of cuties like her. I love her pink pom pom sweater. So cute and dainty.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

sophiecutiepoo said:


> She just got some new sweaters as it is getting cold. Sorry for sharing yet more pictures of her. I am a little obsessed.  Hope everyone had a good weekend!


Love love love!

There is something about her face shape or expression that reminds me of Mairi's Molly who is one of my all time favourite poos. I do wish they would come back!


----------

